# TIA V13 // Keine Verbindung von PLC zu HMI in Simulation



## Sinister (9 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche eine CPU 1516-3 PN/DP mit einem HMI Panel KTP700 BASIC PN zu verbinden/simulieren.

Dabei kriege ich während der Simulation sobald ich eine kommunizierte Variable anspreche, folgende Meldung:



und ganz am Anfang der Simulation erscheint ein Fenster mit der Fehlermeldung "Verbindung zu etctetc abgebaut"


ich habe die PG/PC-Schnittstelle in der Systemsteuerung auf PLCSIM S7-1200/s7-1500 umgestellt.
Meine Netztopologie sieht wie folgt aus:






und nochmal die Verbindungsanzeige:




ich habe 
STEP7 Professional Version 13
WinCC Basic Version 13 
PLCsim version 13 
installiert

wenn ihr Ideen habt was die ursache dafür sein könnte, würde ich mich über eure Hilfe freuen 
wenn Ihr noch Infos braucht, reiche ich die natürlich nach.


----------



## ChristophD (9 Juli 2014)

Simulierst du sowohl CPU als auch Panel? Oder ist die CPU per LAN an den PC angeschlossen auf dem das Panel simuliert wird?


----------



## Sinister (9 Juli 2014)

Die CPU wird über PLCsim simuliert.


----------



## ChristophD (9 Juli 2014)

Und das Panel ist real vorhanden? Dann sollte die PG/PC Schnittstelle am PC ja keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Sinister (9 Juli 2014)

nene wird beides simuliert


----------



## ChristophD (9 Juli 2014)

in Bild 3 sind einige Informationsmeldungen das mit den Netzkonfogurationen und den Adressen was nicht passt, hast du das schon überprüft?


----------



## Sinister (9 Juli 2014)

ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wo ich die überprüfen soll ....


----------



## ChristophD (9 Juli 2014)

in der Netzsicht der beiden Teilnehmer jeweils schauen das die Adressen der verwendeten Schnittstellen im gleichen Netz liegen.
In deinem Falle bei PLC also 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0 und bei dem Panel 192.168.0.2/255.255.255.0
Ebenfalls sollten beide geräte am gleichen netz projektiert sein und nicht an unterschiedlichen!


----------



## Sinister (9 Juli 2014)

Die Adressen sind verteilt wie beschreiben. aber war 192.168.0.1 nicht das PG-Gerät ?
Aber auch mit IP 0.2 und 0.3 besteht der fehler weiterhin.
Sind die beiden nicht an dem gleichen Netz projektiert ?


----------



## ChristophD (9 Juli 2014)

ob die beiden am gleichen netz projektiert sind musst du aber schon selber wissen.
Dazu einfach die eigenschaften der jeweiligen Schnittstelle öffnen und schauen ob da das gleiche Netz eingestellt ist.

Kommen aktuell den die Meldungen noch aus dem Screenshot 3? Wenn ja dann stimmt noch immer was nicht mit deiner Netzkonfiguration.


----------



## Sinister (9 Juli 2014)

Okay, sie sind im gleichen Netz, und die Fehlermeldungen aus Screenshot 3 erscheinen nicht mehr.
Allerdings bestehen die Fehle


----------



## Sinister (9 Juli 2014)

Die beiden liegen am gleichen Netz.Die fehlermeldungena aus screenshot 3 kommen, trotz keiner Änderungen, nichtmehr 
Allerdings die anderen sind imemrnoch da. (also Error 190011)


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2014)

die PLCSim Applikation läuft aber und du hast die CPU aus dem TIA geladen oder?
Ich habe das nach der PLCSim V13 install gestern bei mir schnell ausprobiert und keine Verbindungsprobleme.
Konnte allerdings nur mit einem Comfort Panel probieren da die BasicPanels bei mir nicht richtig Simuliert werden.
Ich hatte folgende IP's: PC 192.168.0.99, PLC 192.168.0.1, HMI 192.168.0.2


----------



## Sinister (10 Juli 2014)

Die plc-sim Simulation läuft einwandfrei, das Programm habe ich auch rein geladen ;-) 
Vielen dank auf jedenfall schon mal für deine Mühen !
Okay, ich kann leider nur basic panels oder basic Porträt panels auswählen...
Hast du ebenfalls die CPU und das TP simuliert? Weil dann hab ich bisher noch nicht bewusst dem PC eine IP zugewiesen.
Wo sollte ich das denn machen, wahrscheinlich ja nicht im LAN Adapter oder?


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2014)

Hi,

ja ich hatte sowohl CPU und Panel in der VM simuliert.
Doch IP meinte ich an der Netzwerkkarte unter Windows, nicht das es dort ein Problemchen gibt.
Habe es jetzt auch geschaft ein BasicPanel zu simulieren (war ein Fehler mit der Meldefenster dewegen gings vorher nicht) nun schaue ich mal ob
es funktioniert.


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2014)

OK auch hier kein Problem mit der Verbindung.
Folgende Einstellungen habe ich bei PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen in der Systemsteuerung:

S7ONLINE(STEP7) -> PLCSIM S7-1200/S7-1500.TCPIP.1
PLCSIM S71200/S7-1500 -> PLCSIM S7-1200/S7-1500.TCPIP.1

Damit sind jetzt beide simulierten Panels (TP700 und KTP700 Basic+ PN) aner der PLCSIM CPU und können Variablen lessen und schreiben.


----------



## Sinister (10 Juli 2014)

Das war der Fehler!

ich hatte lediglich       PLCSIM S71200/S7-1500 -> PLCSIM S7-1200/S7-1500.TCPIP.1
aber nicht                 S7ONLINE(STEP7) -> PLCSIM S7-1200/S7-1500.TCPIP.1
eingestellt!

Vielen vielen Dank, Christoph!
Endlich kann es hier weitergehen


----------



## ChristophD (21 Juli 2014)

und hier ein aktueller Leidfaden dazu von BigS.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/88193789?Datakey=47069298


----------



## Astralavista (21 Juli 2014)

Da ich am Mittwoch auf einer TIA "Hand an die Maus" Schulung war kann ich dir folgenden Tip geben, der mich persönlich sehr geärgert hat da es ein Rückschritt ist:

Zum simulieren MUSS man in TIA den Zugangspunkt von S7ONLINE auf PLCSIM manuell in dem Eingabefeld umschreiben. Dann funzt es auch mit PLCSIM.
Aussage des Referenten: "Das muss man eben wissen, auch in unserem Support wissen das nur wenige Leute"


----------



## ChristophD (21 Juli 2014)

Hi,

was muss man? Du meinst jetzt an der Verbindung am HMI wo per default S7Online steht?
Wenn ja dann hat man dir aber einen schönen Bockmist erzählt.

Wie du meinen Beiträgen entnehmen kannst, den Rückmeldungen und auch der verlinkten FAQ ist das überhaupt nicht nötig.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Astralavista (21 Juli 2014)

Ah OK. Habe auch aus versehen nur die erste Seite gelesen und nicht, dass das Problem schon gelöst ist. 
Ja, in der Schulung hat man mir das erzählt und es funktionierte auch. (HMI-Verbindung von S7ONLINE auf PLCSIM ändern)
Aber die beiden Referenten hatten wirklich nicht so die Ahnung zum Teil. Kann schon sein das es so ne interne Krücke war weil sie das selber nicht auf die Kette bekommen haben.


----------



## ChristophD (21 Juli 2014)

Hi,

OK klingt plausibel mit der Ahnung.
An der Stell noch der Hinweis:
Wenn man da am HMI Gerät statt S7ONLINE PLCSIM reinfrimelt wird das auch so geladen wenn man die Projektierung auf ein real vorhandenes Panel lädt!
Das dann keine Verbindung mehr geht sollte klar sein, PLCSIM gibt es auf dem Panel nicht als Onlinezugang.

Daher musst du das dann vor dem laden auf ein reales Panel wieder auf S7ONLINE umstellen, sehr umständlich und fehleranfällig 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Astralavista (21 Juli 2014)

Ja das fand ich auch. Echt ein Krampf und vor allem fehleranfällig.


----------

